# 24V Bewegungsmelder gesucht



## win2000 (12 März 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Bewegungsmeldern mit 24V die man direkt an die SPS anschliessen kann. Kann mir hierzu jemand Produkte empfehlen?

Die auch noch bezahlbar sind und man kein Relais die ganze Zeit klackern hört?


----------



## Matze001 (12 März 2017)

Ich hab mal die SuFu bemüht für Dich:

Bewegungsmelder, 2-Draht mit SPS Verbinden.

Bewegungsmelder als Überwachung

Problem mit Bewegungsmelder

Bewegungsmelder 24V und Kontroll-Tastschalter mit  24V LED für SPS

Bewegungsmelder 24V

Präsenzmelder Lite - 24V

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## shrimps (12 März 2017)

Ich hatte hier vor ein paar Tagen ebenfalls ein lowcost China gepostet

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Passion4Automation (12 März 2017)

Google mal nach EPV. Die haben 24 V PM evtl. Auch BM.


----------



## ADEsyst (6 April 2017)

Bei mercateo gibt es einige zur Auswahl.


----------

